# Current USA LED strips



## jferreira (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone used theses Led strips and are they sufficient to grow soft corals.

http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/truelumen-led-strips/

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there should be review on these somewhere

http://reefbuilders.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

